# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Detrazione Iva Alimenti E Bevande

## AleFerrarese

La possibilità di detrazione dell'IVA su prestazioni alberghiere e somministrazione di alimenti e bevande in occasione di cogressi e convegni prevista dalla Finanziaria 2007 può essere estesa anche alle Fiere alle quali l'azienda partecipi in qualità di espositore o l'espressione "convegni, congressi e simili" utilizzata dal legislatore è da intendersi in senso restrittivo?
Se è così, cosa significa quel "simili"? 
Grazie a chiunque voglia rispondere.
Alessandro.

----------


## FAGLO

Secondo me la parola "simili" dovrebbe far rientrare anche le fiere.....però la parola "fiere" credo meritasse di essere menzionata (non è un caso residuale)......quindi magari questi matti non volevano far rientrare il caso delle fiere...

----------


## paoing

I corsi di formazione ed aggiornamento professionale sono assimilabili secondo voi a convegni e congressi?

----------


## FAGLO

il buon senso direbbe di SI, nella voce "simili".....ma sai com'è quelli non ce l'hanno!

----------

